# Breeding/rearing betta in a rice patty?



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

I was talking to one of my friend, whom is a betta enthuse as well, today and he tells me that they grow rice every summer. It was then that the idea came to us both. Could it be possible or even recommended to breed/grow betta out in the rice patty during summer?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You technically could... but they would have to be plakats, or better yet the wild betta who can be together in groups without much of a problem. You couldn't have betta splendens, male and females in that kind of group. Also, it depends on the temperature... and if you have a place to keep them all when it gets cold (if it gets cold). It CAN be done, and plus depending where you are mosquitos would be lessened xD

I'd say, it is possible. But, groups of bettas probably only the wild types, or F1 bettas. you could try, if you really wanted to. Just as long as you are willing to put forth the effort and the money


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Which part if the world would you be attempting this?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks to me like North Carolina? if that is where you are situated, and plan to that is


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sena Hansler said:


> You technically could... but they would have to be plakats, or better yet the wild betta who can be together in groups without much of a problem. You couldn't have betta splendens, male and females in that kind of group. Also, it depends on the temperature... and if you have a place to keep them all when it gets cold (if it gets cold). It CAN be done, and plus depending where you are mosquitos would be lessened xD
> 
> I'd say, it is possible. But, groups of bettas probably only the wild types, or F1 bettas. you could try, if you really wanted to. Just as long as you are willing to put forth the effort and the money


 Um long finned bettas do fine outdoors...and males and females can be kept together in larger set ups (or smaller depending on relationship with other fish....once dominanace is established the fish are peaceful). And why can he keep plakats but not splendens? Thats a big contradiction.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think she must have meant wild types that can live in pairs and such.. :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So can regular long finned splendens in the proper set up. I've had several males and even more females in one kiddy pool and I hardly had any issues. It's all about space and amount of hiding places. If there is room for each male to have a territory (within a few feet from each other) it's fine. Also this is more about growing the fish out...they're gonna live together for several week anyway and the more space the longer they remain peaceful (often well into adulthood).


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm the idea is looking better and better.

Yes I do plan to so this in North Carolina, but the project is postpone until warmer season. I've gone to my friends rice patty once. It was about an acre or two, the waters knee deep, and full mosquito.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd personally rather do it in a more controlled environment like a tank or a huge 30 gal container.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

True, the only issue here is control. We would have no control whatsoever and not to mention a harvesting method efficient enough to gather all fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ireland said:


> True, the only issue here is control. We would have no control whatsoever and not to mention a harvesting method efficient enough to gather all fry.


You should get an "easy setup" pool/pond, then you can control it, you have more space, plus then you could see if it works.


And by "plakat aka wild types" more than long finned, I am just pointing out that I have noticed that bettas with longer fins have a harder time getting along than short finned bettas like the wild type. Yes a few fish may "be able to be together" but it depends on the particular betta, the space, and how heavily planted you really want it. IMO of course, but sure, go with long fin short fin whichever you want. Trial and error.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually I have 5 plakats and they are way more aggressive than their long finned counterparts.

FYI - wild bettas and plakats that we see for sale are entirely different things.

2 examples of wild type bettas, there are many species.

















Examples of our domestic plakat betta s.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm maybe I find different ones? o.o lol. Plakats here I have seen are more docile... hmm... okay well maybe it's in the discretion of the betta itself lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My plakat is aggressive. He always flares at his neighbors. That second one is gorgeous, Amy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are various types of "wild" bettas. There are also some that looks like and can be crossed to splendens - imbillis and mahachai - which created the copper and the dragon that we know. The wild version of splendens are mainly, if not all, short finned like imbillis and mahachai (maybe the long finned died out - not sure). Today, these are better known as the "fighters". All show bettas originated from them but more bred for fin and color than for fierceness and sharp teeth.

Breeding in rice a paddy is possible and probably will produce better/stronger fry - both long finned and short finned. Never the less you must consider:
1. Predators; not only big fish and frogs/tadpole but also small fish and insect larva like the dragonfly (in my country these predators always get into our paddy fields because the fields are irrigated directly from rivers. 

2. Control; since the paddy is very big, getting the pair to even meet each other may become a problem. You can probably make an enclosure or something, reducing their space. This will also make harvesting easier (you can even make several enclosures and spawn several pairs at the same time). BUT you will also have limited access to food - limited to the enclosed area.

3. IMO this will only work if you use a known good father who takes care of his fry. Because he will have to care for them until they are strong and big enough to hunt for their own.

In my country, we don't use paddy fields because they house all kind of predators. Instead we make big pools about 2-3 feet deep and raise fry there - where nature feeds them. After 2 months or so, we harvest the larger ones and let the smaller ones grow. This method is now uncommon for bettas, mainly because they can be mass produced in smaller set ups.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm this idea has prove to be more of a hassle then we thought.

Thank you indjo I'll run your idea by my friend and see what he says.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it works, I definitely want to see how it turns out, and what the fry are like =D


----------

